# 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest



## PCGH-Redaktion (3. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*

						Um kleinen und mittelständischen Unternehmen ein eigenes 5G-Netz zu ermöglichen, hat die Bundesnetzagentur den Frequenzbereich zwischen 3,7 und 3,8 GHz vorgesehen. Wer nun als Unternehmenskunde sein eigenes 5G-Netz betreiben will, muss Gebühren an die Bundesnetzagentur zahlen. Ist das geschehen können IoT-Geräte im firmeneigenen 5G-Netz betrieben werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*


----------



## Voodoo2 (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*

Uffff die Preise sind aber hoch für kleine Landwirtschaftliche Betriebe 
wie soll das funktionieren?

tausche Traktor gegen 5G Netz !


----------



## Threshold (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*

Schlappe 100 Riesen? Das zahlt doch keine sau.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*

Absoluter fail. Für große Flächenabdeckung sind diese hohen Frequenzen überhaupt nicht geeignet, da braucht man alle 700m einen Sender. Und selbst wenn man das Geld dafür ausgeben würde, wofür? Autonome Landwirtschaftsmaschinen? Davon dürften wir bei der Bevölkerungsdichte bei uns noch sehr weit entfernt sein. Mir fällt sonst nichts ein, was wirklich auf 5G angewiesen wäre. Vom Preis brauch wir gar nicht erst zu reden. Wer denkt sich so einen Mist aus.


----------



## Fuzetsu (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*

Kleine und mittelständische Landwirtschaftsunternehmen würden ohne staatliche Subventionen keinen halben km² mehr beackern, die haben bestimmt großes Interesse an sowas


----------



## TSchaK (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*

Wenn man sich nur ausrechnet, wie viele Sendemasten für dieses 50km² Beispiel von Nöten ist, merkt man schon wie bescheuert das ganze ist...


----------



## Zwiebo (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*



IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> Absoluter fail. Für große Flächenabdeckung sind diese hohen Frequenzen überhaupt nicht geeignet, da braucht man alle 700m einen Sender. Und selbst wenn man das Geld dafür ausgeben würde, wofür? Autonome Landwirtschaftsmaschinen? Davon dürften wir bei der Bevölkerungsdichte bei uns noch sehr weit entfernt sein. Mir fällt sonst nichts ein, was wirklich auf 5G angewiesen wäre. Vom Preis brauch wir gar nicht erst zu reden. Wer denkt sich so einen Mist aus.



Jo es wird auf Autonome Fahrzeuge in der Landwirtschaft hinauslaufen. Hab dazu letztens einen Artikel von Case in der Zeit gelesen. Bis das alles abgebacken ist, dass Felder komplett unter 5G Netz sind, vergehen bestimmt noch ein paar Jahre. Dazu kommen noch andere Sachen, wie Vitalwerte über Chips im Körper der Tiere, Bodenwerte, etc. Landwirtschaft wird komplett Digitalisiert und bis aufs letzte optimiert. Der Bauer selbst wird dann irgendwann auch gar nicht mehr so viel zum Mitreden haben. Hat er ja jetzt eigentlich schon nicht mehr. Die Felder und Tiere werden dann komplett in der Cloud bei Firmen wie Monsanto und Co optimiert. Der Bauer stellt dann nur noch eine Maschine an das Feld, die alleine arbeitet, oder er bekommt morgens eine Nachricht aufs Smartphone, an welchem Feld er was zu tun hat.


----------



## ElDaR555 (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*

Super noch mehr strahlung


----------



## Pu244 (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*



ElDaR555 schrieb:


> Super noch mehr strahlung



Dann solltest du ganz dringend die Sonne meiden. Die hat nämlich über 1000W pro m² und die Strahlung ist, im Gegensatz zur Mobilfunkstrahlung, erwiesenermaßen tödlich ( über 3000 Hautkresbtote pro Jahr und das allein in Deutschland).



Threshold schrieb:


> Schlappe 100 Riesen? Das zahlt doch keine sau.



Wenn man von Unternehmen, wie dem Hamburger Hafen, Airbus, VW, BMW usw. ausgeht, dann sind das die berühmten Peanuts. Man bekommt dafür ein extrem leistungsfähiges Spektrum, in dem niemand sonst rumspuken darf.



IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> Absoluter fail. Für große Flächenabdeckung sind diese hohen Frequenzen überhaupt nicht geeignet, da braucht man alle 700m einen Sender. Und selbst wenn man das Geld dafür ausgeben würde, wofür? Autonome Landwirtschaftsmaschinen? Davon dürften wir bei der Bevölkerungsdichte bei uns noch sehr weit entfernt sein. Mir fällt sonst nichts ein, was wirklich auf 5G angewiesen wäre. Vom Preis brauch wir gar nicht erst zu reden. Wer denkt sich so einen Mist aus.



Du verstehst es eben nicht.

1: Die Frequenzen sind nicht mit den 60GHz Frequenzen zu verwechseln, zwischen 3 und 6 GHz ist die Reichweite immernoch passabel.
2: Die 60GHz werden Verwendet um Dinge wie große Säle oder Stadien usw. zu vernetzen oder Daten per Richtfunk zu übertragen.
3: Was spricht dagegen, i dicht bebauten Gebieten alle 700m einen Sender aufzustellen?
4: Du brauchst es ja nicht zu kaufen.



TSchaK schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nur ausrechnet, wie viele Sendemasten für dieses 50km² Beispiel von Nöten ist, merkt man schon wie bescheuert das ganze ist...



Wenn du dir ausrechnest, wieviele WLAN Accesspoints man für 50km² benötigt, dann ergibt das auf einmal extrem viel Sinn. Zusätzlich darf in dem Spektrum dann kein anderer Senden, man ist alleine, das ist ein gigantischer Vorteil.


----------



## warawarawiiu (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*



Threshold schrieb:


> Schlappe 100 Riesen? Das zahlt doch keine sau.



Waere mit Sicherheit noch teurer und weniger preisstabil geworden, wenn Vodafone und Co das ganze vermietet hätten.


----------



## Schori (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*

Die deutsche Regierung weiß wirklich wie man Innovationen ausbremsen kann

Kein Wunder dass Deutschland bei immer mehr Vergleichen abgehängt wid.


----------



## JoshOD (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*

Erschreckend zu sehen wo es hin geht mit dem Kapitalismus. Der kleine Mann wird schon ausgenommen, ok da geht noch was  aber immer neue Ideen wo man noch mehr Geld generieren kann. Oh ja, ich bin gespannt was unsere Politiker und deren Lenker sich noch so alles einfallen lassen.  Das schlimme ist das wir uns das alles so gefallen lassen........

Ups, zu laut gedacht?


----------



## DarkWing13 (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*



JoshOD schrieb:


> Erschreckend zu sehen wo es hin geht mit dem Kapitalismus. Der kleine Mann wird schon ausgenommen, ok da geht noch was  aber immer neue Ideen wo man noch mehr Geld generieren kann. Oh ja, ich bin gespannt was unsere Politiker und deren Lenker sich noch so alles einfallen lassen.  Das schlimme ist das wir uns das alles so gefallen lassen........
> 
> Ups, zu laut gedacht?



Dachte auch erst, ich hätte mich verlesen...

"Kleine und mittelständische Betriebe, sowie Bauern..."
Alles klar...die berappen gerne 100K nur(!) um 5G-Frequenzen nutzen zu können und um damit ihren riesigen und autonomen Fuhrpark von Erntemaschinen zu steuern... 
Auch kleine und mittelständische Firmen werden das kaum bezahlen, und wenn sich ein Gebiet mit mehreren Firmen zusammenschließt (dürfen die das überhaupt?), ist auch wieder schnell Essig mit der Bandbreite...
Totaler Fail, liebe Bundesregierung...wieder einmal..

mfg


----------



## Pu244 (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*



DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Alles klar...die berappen gerne 100K nur(!) um 5G-Frequenzen nutzen zu können und um damit ihren riesigen und autonomen Fuhrpark von Erntemaschinen zu steuern...



Wenn man sich die News genau durchgelesen hätte, dann wäre einem aufgefallen, dass in der Beispielrechnung 25km² "Siedlungs und Verkehrsfläche" einfließen. Dinge die nur selten von Landwirten beackert werden. 50 km² landwirtschaftliche Flächen wären um gut 75% günstiger. Damit würde der Spaß "nur" noch 10.000€ im Jahr kosten, etwas, das ein 5.000ha Betrieb durchaus verkraften kann. Ich schätze mal, dass es irgendwann spezielle Tarife für Landwirte geben wird und man muß auch nicht alle Flächen mit 5G abdecken.


----------



## IiIHectorIiI (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*



Pu244 schrieb:


> Dann solltest du ganz dringend die Sonne meiden. Die hat nämlich über 1000W pro m² und die Strahlung ist, im Gegensatz zur Mobilfunkstrahlung, erwiesenermaßen tödlich ( über 3000 Hautkresbtote pro Jahr und das allein in Deutschland).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


500 m Reichweite finde ich nicht passabel, sondern unwirtschaftlich und umweltfeindlich. Es gibt derzeit schlicht keinen Bedarf für so was, außer im Medien- und Messen Bereich. Kein(!) Bauer braucht so etwas.


----------



## Pu244 (3. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*



IiIHectorIiI schrieb:


> 500 m Reichweite finde ich nicht passabel, sondern unwirtschaftlich und umweltfeindlich. Es gibt derzeit schlicht keinen Bedarf für so was, außer im Medien- und Messen Bereich. Kein(!) Bauer braucht so etwas.



Auf dem freien Feld sind es natürlich wieder duzende Kilometer, da muß die Leistung dann wohl eventuell sogar gedrosselt werden.

Wie gesagt: du verstehst es nicht. Ist auch kein Problem, ich habe die Tragweite von Wikipedia und den Smartphones, als sie erschienen sind, auch nicht verstanden, heute weiß ich es besser. In 10 Jahren werden wir wieder am gleichen Punkt stehen, 5G hat sich durchgesetzt, keiner will es missen und die Leute meckern über das anstehende 6G. Ich frage mich, woher diese Technikfeindlichkeit in einem Hardwareforum, eigentlich kommt.

Im übrigen: wenn man in einem Hochlohnland (als welches sich Deutschland bezeichnet) Landwirtschaft betreiben will, dann braucht man dafür entsprechende Technologie. In 10-20 Jahren werden es wohl die meisten nutzen. Bauern sind übrigens überraschend fortschrittlich, sie waren damals unter den ersten, die sich PCs zugelegt haben (brauchten sie für die Buchhaltung), war echt nett, wenn man zum Kumpel zum zocken gehen konnte. Dummerweise brauchten sie keine Soundkarten...


----------



## Johnny05 (4. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*

Na  ganz toll wie die Bundesregierung den technischen Fortschritt ausbremst ....  .

China hat den 5G Standart mal so ganz nebenbei in 50 Städten auf einmal vollzogen . Danke Internet - (Neuland) - Deutschland 


Gruß

Johnny05


----------



## Lexx (4. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*

In "Newton", dem Wissenschaftsmagazin des ORF, vom vergangenen Samstag, wurden genau solche Systeme -
Hightech und Autonome Systeme in der Landwirtschaft – vorgestellt, da sie seit Sommer 2018 im Feldtest laufen.
Die TU Wien und TU Graz  entwickeln eifrig daran. Und die Funktionieren OHNE 5G.

Also was soll dieser 5G-Wahnsinn bringen, ausser noch mehr Katzenvideos, noch mehr Dreck, Hetze und Müll... 

... ach, sorry, ich vergaß, die Heizungssteuerung und der Toaster brauchen es. 
Und die Chinesen.


----------



## Voodoo2 (4. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*



Lexx schrieb:


> In "Newton", dem Wissenschaftsmagazin des ORF, vom vergangenen Samstag, wurden genau solche Systeme -
> Hightech und Autonome Systeme in der Landwirtschaft – vorgestellt, da sie seit Sommer 2018 im Feldtest laufen.
> Die TU Wien und TU Graz  entwickeln eifrig daran. Und die Funktionieren OHNE 5G.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube das 5G am ehesten in der Automobilindustrie und in Universitäten (Forschung usw)zuhause ist 
und für die Landwirtschaft in etlichen Jahren ne Rolle spielt


----------



## Lexx (4. November 2019)

*AW: 5G-Gebühren für lokale Netze: Bundesnetzagentur legt Kosten fest*



Voodoo2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube das 5G am ehesten in der Automobilindustrie ... und für die Landwirtschaft in etlichen Jahren ne Rolle spielt


Soll es, sagt die Industrie. Und manche "Politiker". 
Warum auch immer, wenn sie alles geheim halten, 
muss es aber nicht. 
Bestehende Technologien reichen aus.
Wenn man sie denn vernünftig und n utzvoll einsetzt.

Forschung: ja.

Nicht, dass ich ein Ökokrat wäre, aber ich denke eher, es stecken sinnloser Ressourcenverbrauch, 
damit verbundenene Wirtschaftsinteressen, Marktmachtgelüste und - am wichtigsten - Massen-Überwachung 
dahinter ...

Alles, was so richtig in unsere Zeit passt.
Und von allen gewollt.

Tyrranei der Mehrheit.
Stinkt so richtig bestialisch nach... Demokratie.


----------

